# Major storm possibly on the way



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

I know meteorology is not an exact science, but here is the local forecast for those who might be interested. This and gas under $2 a gallon (yes, even up here!) means good news for riders.

http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...ificance=A&areaid=MIZ008&office=KAPX&etn=0002

*Issued by The National Weather Service
Alpena/Gaylord, MI 
4:18 pm EST, Tue., Dec. 2, 2008

... LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GAYLORD HAS ISSUED A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING. 

NORTHWEST WINDS DEVELOPING BEHIND A COLD FRONT CROSSING THE UPPER PENINSULA WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON... WILL SET THE STAGE FOR SIGNIFICANT LAKE EFFECT SNOWFALL ACROSS PORTIONS OF CHIPPEWA COUNTY GENERALLY ALONG AND TO THE NORTH OF M-28. SNOWFALL TOTALS OF LOCALLY 1 TO 2 FEET WILL BE POSSIBLY BY FRIDAY MORNING. 

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR A LARGE AMOUNT OF SNOW IN ONLY A FEW HOURS. VISIBILITIES AND SNOWFALL CAN VARY GREATLY... IMPACTING TRAVEL SIGNIFICANTLY. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS. *


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I remember back in the day when they were called Monsoon's


----------



## donahue5668 (Sep 25, 2007)

i just read that on the weather site before i came here, hopefully we can make it up to the cabin this weekend to ride


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Good riding and stay safe!


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

My sled will be up after the weekend!


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

HunterHads said:


> My sled will be up after the weekend!




We'll have to plan a ride if this predicted blizzard hits. It may have hit somewhere in the area, just not anywhere I've seen yet.

You still got that Arctic Cat Prowler?


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah for now. I may bring up another one if we plan any big rides this winter.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Are you just getting in from partying all night or up early cramming for a test or what?? :lol:


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Ill be up thursday night........ cant wait!


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

So far nothing major south of M28 and east of Raco. Other areas may have been hit hard, but I have not been around much. I did see that at least one section of trail was groomed today though.


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

what a big flop that was, all i kept hearing all week was were gunna get hammerd with 2 ft of snow by friday morning... well ummmmm ok where is it? lol.....wow were they wrong, i think we got a whole 3 inches outa that one.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Not too bad here. Out by Raco there did appear to be a good foot or so of new powder. Maybe more came down closer to the lake??


----------



## rocknut (Jun 23, 2008)

There is a lot of snow up here now! We got about 8 inches last night alone, and it's still falling.....


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

So far we have been getting some good snow in SWLP, I love it. I don't have to go north to find snow. I hope it keeps up.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

rocknut said:


> There is a lot of snow up here now! We got about 8 inches last night alone, and it's still falling.....


Not sure exactly where you are, but in the Brimley area, we've had about a foot (took a rough measurement just 30 minutes ago) since Sunday.

I took a sled ride out south of Raco on Thu. and there was at least a foot of fresh stuff at the camp. Not sure how much more came.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

We easily got 9 inches and its STILL snowing. Had to shovel out the walkway to the dog kennel twice today. And the gates across the trails on Werth Rd and Spruce have been open for more than a week now.


----------

